# Super Smash Bros. Project M 3.0 - Full character roster + more, and release date



## YayMii (Nov 20, 2013)

The PMBR has revealed the next version of the popular Project M mod last night. This version finally completes the character roster (adding the last of the missing characters from Brawl), while bringing back old characters (Mewtwo, Roy), adding new+returning stages, new custom-made costumes (such as Dr. Mario, OoT-style Link, Mr. L., etc.), and a new Turbo Mode (think long, ridiculous combos).

Project M 3.0 is being released on December 9, 2013, and the mod will continue to be updated after it is released.



 Project M's website


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 20, 2013)

More hype than Smash 4


----------



## Gahars (Nov 20, 2013)

YayMii said:


> The PMBR has revealed the next version of the popular Project M mod last night. This version finally completes the character roster (adding the last of the missing characters from Brawl), while bringing back old characters (Mewtwo, Roy), adding new+returning stages, new custom-made costumes (such as Dr. Mario, OoT-style Link, Mr. L., etc.), and a new Turbo Mode (think long, ridiculous combos).
> 
> Project M 3.0 is being released on December 9, 2013, and the mod will continue to be updated after it is released.


 
Cool beans. Looks like Smash Bros. U can dial "M" for murdered.

Damn, Sakurai. You gotta step it up, senpai, because this is M-barassing.

You're gonna get a colder shoulder than M-ma Frost.

Too bad this isn't for sale, because this M's a buy, son.

Who'da thunk that I'd actually want a 'nother M?



Spoiler


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Cool beans. Looks like Smash Bros. U can dial "M" for murdered.
> 
> Damn, Sakurai. You gotta step it up, senpai, because this is M-barassing.
> 
> ...




You got room for a James Bond "M" pun in there?
But really, Smash Bros. U looks pretty good so far. Maybe not as fine tuned as this, but Sakurai/Nintendo would do well to bring these guys on.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dat feel when u getting more hyped for this than smash 4.
Time to dust off my old wii again


----------



## OriginalHamster (Nov 20, 2013)

Is it Riivolution only?


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 20, 2013)

OriginalHamster said:


> Is it Riivolution only?


 
nope, Gecko compatible  (Ocarina codes)


----------



## YayMii (Nov 20, 2013)

OriginalHamster said:


> Is it Riivolution only?


Nope. There is a Homebrew Channel version and a hackless version, both which use Gecko OS to load the mod.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

OriginalHamster said:


> Is it Riivolution only?


 

I don't think so....? I could be wrong.

Edit: No, you don't need it as long as your SD card isn't >2 GB

http://projectmgame.com/en/download (Under "Requirements")  If the card is bigger, then yeah, you need Riivolution.

Edit 2: Got ninja'd


----------



## OriginalHamster (Nov 20, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> nope, Gecko compatible  (Ocarina codes)


 
nice, does it use the same method ocarina + "private" folder?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

For testing on Dolphin, you just replace all the files in their respective folders and recompile the image, right?


----------



## OriginalHamster (Nov 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't think so....? I could be wrong.
> 
> Edit: No, you don't need it as long as your SD card isn't >2 GB
> 
> ...


 
Well damn, the site .gct is 36,2kb no way USB Loader GX can load that =/


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

OriginalHamster said:


> Well damn, the site .gct is 36,2kb no way USB Loader GX can load that =/


 

Yeah, guess the codes are pretty much the only ones used in the hack.  I thought USB Loader had built-in Gecko OS functionality and overcame that limitation. Maybe that's CFG USB Loader, try that maybe...?


----------



## OriginalHamster (Nov 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, guess the codes are pretty much the only ones used in the hack.


I guess so, must be alot of customization going on in Project M, so using a trimmed vanilla Ocarina code will not cut it...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

OriginalHamster said:


> I guess so, must be alot of customization going there, so using a trimmed vanilla Ocarina code will not cut it...


 

I thought USB Loader and CFG USB Loader had built in cheat support with a high limit of codes. I could have sworn I used Project M on that.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Nov 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I thought USB Loader and CFG USB Loader had built in cheat support with a high limit of codes. I could have sworn I used Project M on that.


 
I have the latest ULGX build, and it doesn't load gct bigger than 3kb, I have a trimmed down gct to use in my moded Brawl, I'm not CFG user so I don't know if it support bigger sized gct.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

OriginalHamster said:


> I have the latest ULGX build, and it doesn't load gct bigger than 3kb, I have a trimmed down gct to use in my moded Brawl, I'm not CFG user so I don't know if it support bigger sized gct.


 
I'm really convinced CFG loads Project M just fine, because one shouldn't have to have the original disc all the time  (i.e Riivolution).  There's always the hackless version, but you need a 2 GB card.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 20, 2013)

CFG Usb loaders loads it fine, there should be a gameconfig.txt at the root of your SD card, that enables it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> CFG Usb loaders loads it fine, there should be a gameconfig.txt at the root of your SD card, that enables it.


 

I figured that was the case as I remember using it a while back


----------



## Celice (Nov 20, 2013)

I've really liked this project and its other experiments over the years, but man--and I understand why--their level design is pretty shit and bland.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 21, 2013)

Celice said:


> I've really liked this project and its other experiments over the years, but man--and I understand why--their level design is pretty shit and bland.


Really? That's the first time I've ever heard someone say that.
Most of their stages are edits of Brawl stages in order to make them more competitive (as in, reduce/remove any stage hazards, and fix problems that prevented stages from being tournament-legal), while others are ported straight from previous games. There are only about 2 completely original stages from what I've seen (the Castlevania one which was actually pretty cool IMO, and the new Pikmin one in the trailer), and the map reskins they've done (Skyloft, the Wi-Fi loading screen) were also pretty tasteful.


----------



## Celice (Nov 21, 2013)

YayMii said:


> Really? That's the first time I've ever heard someone say that.
> Most of their stages are *edits of Brawl stages in order to make them more competitive (as in, reduce/remove any stage hazards, and fix problems that prevented stages from being tournament-legal)*, while others are ported straight from previous games. There are only about 2 completely original stages from what I've seen (the Castlevania one which was actually pretty cool IMO, and the new Pikmin one in the trailer), and the map reskins they've done (Skyloft, the Wi-Fi loading screen) were also pretty tasteful.


Yup. What ends up happening for me is that all the levels become the same generic one with a different wrapper to go over it. Not my style of game design.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 21, 2013)

That's alright. We can't please everyone.

What's surprising is that the trailer still doesn't show all of our content that we will be releasing. (:


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 21, 2013)

Anakir said:


> That's alright. We can't please everyone.
> 
> What's surprising is that the trailer still doesn't show all of our content that we will be releasing. (:


 

Really? Our community is really hyped for this (more than for smash 4, for reals), we are hosting P:M Side tourneys in most of the Melee tournaments we host


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 21, 2013)

Anakir said:


> That's alright. We can't please everyone.
> 
> What's surprising is that the trailer still doesn't show all of our content that we will be releasing. (:


 

No worries, seeing this will convince me to get back into the Brawl modding community (well, character modding anyways)


----------



## jonthedit (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm waiting for the clone engine to have a public release.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 21, 2013)

Even if we release the clone engine, it won't be newb-friendly. It's not as simple as just changing a few lines of codes and replacing a file. You will have to make a new code for each character you want to clone. And even we haven't figured out how to clone everyone 100% yet.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Nov 21, 2013)

Wait what about SSF2?


----------



## YayMii (Nov 21, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> Wait what about SSF2?


Not the same kind of 'Turbo mode'. SSF2's turbo mode simply allowed you to adjust the game's speed, while P:M's turbo mode allows you to cancel all moves upon hit or shield (leading to ridiculous combos).


----------



## jonthedit (Nov 21, 2013)

Anakir said:


> Even if we release the clone engine, it won't be newb-friendly. It's not as simple as just changing a few lines of codes and replacing a file. You will have to make a new code for each character you want to clone. And even we haven't figured out how to clone everyone 100% yet.


 
Sounds good! I think it would revive the Brawl modding scene. Most of the people involved in brawl modding aren't expecting a simple tool or an easy way to clone.
Speaking for myself, I would love to work with a half-broken clone engine, so with a nearly fully-functional one...


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2013)

well its out but PAL version not supported


----------



## YayMii (Dec 11, 2013)

ganons said:


> well its out but PAL version not supported


The PAL version is internally structured differently than both of the NTSC versions. As far as I know, they're waiting until the mod is 100% complete until working on the PAL version (otherwise they're just giving themselves nearly twice the workload).


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2013)

YayMii said:


> The PAL version is internally structured differently than both of the NTSC versions. As far as I know, they're waiting until the mod is 100% complete until working on the PAL version (otherwise they're just giving themselves nearly twice the workload).


 
Thanks, so can this be played from a backup launcher?


----------



## YayMii (Dec 11, 2013)

ganons said:


> Thanks, so can this be played from a backup launcher?


Yeah, Neogamma (or any other loader that loads Gecko SD codes) loads the mod just fine.


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2013)

YayMii said:


> Yeah, Neogamma (or any other loader that loads Gecko SD codes) loads the mod just fine.


 
So its pretty straight forward? Or I must have a GeckSD card for this? And does wiiflow support it?


----------



## YayMii (Dec 11, 2013)

ganons said:


> So its pretty straight forward? Or I must have a GeckSD card for this? And does wiiflow support it?


You don't need a Gecko SD to load it. I was referring to the codes that Gecko OS uses, which loads from the Wii's SD slot.

And I've heard that Wiiflow has issues loading really large codesets like this, so you might need to use CFG Loader instead.


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2013)

YayMii said:


> You don't need a Gecko SD to load it. I was referring to the codes that Gecko OS uses, which loads from the Wii's SD slot.
> 
> And I've heard that Wiiflow has issues loading really large codesets like this, so you might need to use CFG Loader instead.


 
So load the game to hdd normally and files to sd and load with CFG loader?


----------



## YayMii (Dec 11, 2013)

ganons said:


> So load the game to hdd normally and files to sd and load with CFG loader?


Yeah. Just make sure the Ocarina codes option is enabled in the loader's settings.


----------



## ganons (Dec 11, 2013)

YayMii said:


> Yeah. Just make sure the Ocarina codes option is enabled in the loader's settings.


 
About to download and dont have gecko, wii is softmodded so use hackless or homebrew and wifi safe or full set?


----------



## YayMii (Dec 11, 2013)

ganons said:


> About to download and dont have gecko, wii is softmodded so use hackless or homebrew and wifi safe or full set?


Use the homebrew version. And you should use Full Set unless you plan to record replays or play with friends online (in which case you'd use the WiFi safe set).
All of the downloads come with Gecko OS, but since you're loading from USB, you'll be using CFG Loader instead.


----------



## ganons (Dec 12, 2013)

YayMii said:


> Use the homebrew version. And you should use Full Set unless you plan to record replays or play with friends online (in which case you'd use the WiFi safe set).
> All of the downloads come with Gecko OS, but since you're loading from USB, you'll be using CFG Loader instead.


 
Thanks for all the help


----------



## Swswan (Jul 20, 2014)

So, reading down this and i need some help.

I'm attempting to load project m on a pal wii here in AU.
I have used homebrew to install usb loader gx.
i put the project m files (nohomebrew full set) and the final usb files (allinonepackage) on my sd card.
i load the usb launcher and it loads fine, i can play the ntsc version of the game with no issues.
I load the ocarina settings, and this is where my problem occurs.
In any given instance the wii will eventually freeze and emit a buzzing/humming noise.
I managed to play 2 games at one point and noticed some things.
Firstly - the gameplay was quite glitchy and laggy.
The shields were the same as project M - they were not brawl shields.
The characters on the character select menu were seperated (squirtle ivy charizrd instead of just pokemon trainer, same goes for shiek and zero suit.)
a problem arises here however - none of these characters have the project m move sets and the gravity has not changed to project m - it has stayed as the same gravity from brawl.

Should i disregard loading the ocarina settings and attempt the gecko launcher from the custom map builder on the standard ntsc brawl?
If so, what files will i need on the usb...
Obviously the 'allinonepackage' and the project m files (project m, codes, private, boot and gameconfig)...what else?

when downloading gecko i notice that the file downloaded has the same name (RSBE01) as the codes file in the project M load.

Any assistance would be really appreciated as im stuck here and would love to play p.m as my melee no longer works.

Thankyou!


----------

